# Should my weed lose its smell while drying?...



## Blackvalor (Sep 27, 2012)

When i trimmed up my plants right after harvest they smelled like fuel and gave me somewhat of a headache from the stench. Now after 3 days of drying they dont smell nearly as much. I would assume this is natural to an extent but i am wondering if/when the smell will come back. Would hate for my weed to end up smelling like hay 

Right now i have them hang drying in a shed, all trimmed up with 2 oscillating fans on the moving air around. They arent quite dry enough to put in jars, i'm thinking another 2 or 3 days on that. Will jarring bring back the dankness? 

Any info would be appreciated


----------



## somebody1701 (Sep 27, 2012)

You want fuel smell that gave you a headache to come back? That sounds terrible to me.


----------



## Blackvalor (Sep 27, 2012)

somebody1701 said:


> You want fuel smell that gave you a headache to come back? That sounds terrible to me.


Well the headache came after 5 hours of trimming... but yeah. Its a good sign to me that its decent weed. Smell is always the first thing a buyer notices when buying a bag so i'd like it to not smell like hay.


----------



## frankenbong (Sep 27, 2012)

The smell will come back once you put them into jars and the oils have a chance to cure properly. Just remember to open them @ least once a day yhakno!!!


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Sep 27, 2012)

somebody1701 said:


> You want fuel smell that gave you a headache to come back? That sounds terrible to me.


lmao...

seriously though, to th OP. I understand that once jarred the smell should return.


----------



## Blackvalor (Sep 27, 2012)

frankenbong said:


> The smell will come back once you put them into jars and the oils have a chance to cure properly. Just remember to open them @ least once a day yhakno!!!


Alright, awesome. I will certainly rememeber to "burp" the jars. Dont want any mold issues. Thanks


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2012)

If your weed smells like hay when drying, its gonna smell like that when done. You either harvested early or you have shit genetics. Chalk it up as a loss. Better luck next time.

My weed smells good growing, after manicuring, during and after drying, and in the jar.


----------



## kgp (Sep 27, 2012)

Curing makes good weed smell even better. Not bad weed smell good.


----------



## somebody1701 (Sep 27, 2012)

Maybe it depends on strain. I've only grown blueberry so far, and it smells great on the plant, goes through a hay-smelling period during dry/cure, and then smells best after a few weeks of cure.


----------



## Trousers (Sep 27, 2012)

Blackvalor said:


> Alright, awesome. I will certainly rememeber to "burp" the jars. Dont want any mold issues. Thanks



Use a hygrometer and check the perfect cure everytime thread.


----------



## Blackvalor (Sep 27, 2012)

kgp said:


> If your weed smells like hay when drying, its gonna smell like that when done. You either harvested early or you have shit genetics. Chalk it up as a loss. Better luck next time.
> 
> My weed smells good growing, after manicuring, during and after drying, and in the jar.


I never said that my weed smells like hay, i did say that it is losing some of the strong smell that it WAS exhibiting while i trimmed it up. I have heard multiple people state that the smell really establishes itself during the cure. I was only asking this question to be sure that its natural to lose its vigor while drying.

Also, i dont believe that its true that weed that smells like hay is any less potent, just less enjoyable to smoke. I'm hopeful that once mine is jarred the smell will re-establish like i believe it will.

Thanks for your opinion though.


----------



## James22v (Apr 2, 2020)

kgp said:


> If your weed smells like hay when drying, its gonna smell like that when done. You either harvested early or you have shit genetics. Chalk it up as a loss. Better luck next time.
> 
> My weed smells good growing, after manicuring, during and after drying, and in the jar.


Is it possible that drying/ curing incorrectly could ruin the smell? He said it was good before he dried it. Look closely with a microscope if you have one to see if the trichromes are still intact. Could be a slight rot? That would ruin the smell. Does it smell musty along with grass smell?


----------

